# Solved: Only Registerd viewed folders can be selected?



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

I just installed a seagate 500GB slave hard drive, specially for my Sony DCR-SR82 video camera files. I have moved pictures into my new hard drive,(reads healthy), everything worked. When I tried to download video from camera, to E drive (new) Message is "Only registered viewed folders can be selected" How do I correct this? I would like to be able to download directly to E: I did create a file called My Videos, with no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Although at first glance MaryEM, I had thought this was referencing perhaps a specific type of Windows folder or a need for a special folder desktop.ini file, I sense this is likely your camera's software needing something. I found a snippet in a Sony Picture Motion Browser FAQ index that suggested "...select Update Database from the Tools menu, and register the applicable folder." Unless someone with specific knowledge comes along with the answer here, why not see if you can use this bit of info to determine if you have such software options to make the needed folder change.


----------



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

Jintan, Thanks for the tip, I am going to look into it, sounds like you are the right track. Any other input would be of help! Thanks


----------



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

With Jintan pointing me in the right direction, I have solved my problem! I will post the steps:
Went to Picture Motion Browser (Sony), Tools, Settings, Viewed folders,(this is where you find "Only registered view folders") Added New Volume: (E) New Folder (My Video that I had previously set up in (E then hit select and the apply. I have successfully download video from camera directly to my new E drive. 
Sometimes we just need a little help to be pointed in the right direction! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Soon (Nov 9, 2007)

Can you please send the link to site that you have post the step by step - thanks


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy Soon, and welcome to TSG. Not sure anything would be better than MaryEM's helpful steps she posted already. For the information I posted, as I said it was only a few words referenced here in their FAQ.


----------



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

Soon, Sorry I did reply but I don't now what happened to the post. With your video camera (Sony) There is the Sony Motion picture browser program. Open this, then go to tools, down to settings, select viewed folders, pick add, that is where you will be able to add the drive, or folder you wish. Note, I first had set up a file called My Pictures on E drive (new drive), it will make it easier to pick. 
I hope that this post goes through.


----------



## winston smith (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for the exchange here. I ran into the same problem with a new Sony handycam, but your steps resolved it.


----------

